

EE in YC - OmarTv

What are some startups iniciated by Electric engineers or having a Electric Engineer?
======
gregschlom
I'm not sure whether the EE abbreviation is widely-known for Electric
Engineer, (I'm not a native English speaker) but given that your post title is
8 characters long, you could have written it full-length: would have been
clearer.

edit: also, it is customary here to begin your question by 'Ask HN:', so a
better post title could have been: 'Ask HN: Any YC startups founded by
Electric Engineers?', and then, you could have explained the rationale of
asking this in the body of the post.

